# Sysrtcgettime  -sorry-



## Michael68 (5 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

 sorry zu blöd die Frage, aber ich suche mir seind tagen einen Wolf...

Wo bitte ist: SYSRTCGETTIME 

Welche LIB ist es?

DANKE


----------



## dalbi (5 Dezember 2010)

Hi,



> SysRtcGetTime
> Diese Funktion der Bibliothek SysLibRtc.lib vom Typ  DATE_AND_TIME gibt die aktuelle Zeit, die von der Rechneruhr gelesen wird,  zurück.


Gruss Daniel


----------



## Michael68 (5 Dezember 2010)

Gefunden .... Blind für das Leben 

Danke


----------

